
We built a customer retention app - Alex__w
http://Loopstr.ai
======
Alex__w
TL;DR - Our app can predict whether a customer will keep doing business with
your company or not.

Features - We attribute health scores to each of your customers, and potential
reasons for a given customer to decide to leave. These scores and factors are
regularly updated, based on your customers' activity.

Beta test - We are looking for feedback from beta testers companies for a
6-month free beta period. We will take care of integrations, and regularly
provide health scores and factors for each of your customers. Interested ?
Please email us at Beta@loopstr.ai

